# Anyone ordered from this company before?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Call the credit card company and cancel your card. Explain what has happened and they will issue you a new card with a new number. Do it immediately.


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

ok that is CRAZY! on 2/20 I ordered some Billy cook stirrups from Roe sales. Got my confirmation of order and I paid thru Paypal so got a Paypal confirmation that I had paid as well. The money did come out of my account. I have not recived ANYTHING. No shipping confirmation just like you said. I have emailed them three times getting that same auto response in seconds but never hear a word. I have a very bad feeling about it. I was thinking that today but now seeing your post...ugh :evil: I am going to contact Paypal right now.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Its my debit card through my checking account. Ill call the bank tomorrow and ask what i can do. 

Im very frustrated with them.

When i called them earlier today, there was a busy signal for 3 tries. Then it went through and i got an answering machine. I was ****ed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Yea something is very wrong for sure....and no good it is on your debit card  I opened a paypal dispute for them just now. ARGH stuff like this makes me mad! I need those stirrups! Hope you get yours cancelled so they dont have your info asap.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.


They have been in business from 2003 according to website registration, hopefully you can get hold of them.

Here is another phone number I found 
815-844-6745 


.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope it all works out, that sucks


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

never ever use a debit card for any purchase that isnt face to face, always use a credit card , way better fraud protection.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Ill give that 2nd number a call tomorrow and see if i can get ahold of them. If not, ill cancel my debit card and get a new one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

When canceling your debit card, make sure to make a list of all auto pay things so you can reset them up. Ma just had to do this when someone got ahold of her info and went on a driving spee from our home town in CA to Tennessee! They used it to pay for gas -.-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

yes let me know if you get anywhere or get ahold of anyone. I assume Paypal will also be notifying them of my dispute  but at the very least it is VERY poor customer service, ten days in my case an dmore in yours with no contact and no reply to our attempts at contact. Unacceptable.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol, mvinotime, i informed them of their poor customer service in my email today. Lol. It wasnt pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just an update. I tried calling them again today. It was busy. Called back multiple times, it just rang and rang and rang. 

Called the bank and called my debit card. They checked to see if my card was ever even approved by them for the transaction. It's been nearly 3 weeks and they never even approved it. So, now that my card is cancelled, they can't pursue with the transaction. Ha! Take that "Roe Sales!"

Mvinotime, I do hope that your able to get your money back.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

wow you never know were a scammer will be just be careful with on line purchase I have a credit card just for that and the limit is small so if it get lost or stolen I will not hurt as much


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm wondering if they were a legitimate company but went out of business? I just don't know. I don't want to speculate, but I certainly am not happy with them. And they won't ever get my business if they were/are legitimate company. Shame on them.

I feel like a weight was lifted off my shoulders though since I cancelled my card.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

CLa, you might also want to file a complaint with Ripoff Reports. At least warn others away from this business.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

that is a great idea speed racer


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

That sucks. I've browsed through that website before but never bought anything. 

mvinotime PayPal should take care of you. They were very helpful when someone figured out my iTunes password and charged over $200 worth of songs to my account. Apple kind of gave me the runaround, but Paypal refunded every cent. I always use them now when making online purchases if the option is available. Good luck.


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok update for me. I got a refund this morning of the amount paid. It is odd cause it shows the refund came directly from Roe Sales? That was their response to Paypals dispute inquiry? Just a refund of the amount of item plus shipping. I'm still confused and have no idea what the deal is but at least I got my money back  In the dispute section on my Paypal account it says refund from Roe Sales and it lists two emails, the one I had been trying [email protected] as well as [email protected] which is interesting since CLaPorte said that was the name on the message machine??? It also lists a phone number of







815-844-6745

Boy who knows lol


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Im glad to hear you got your money back and everything came out okay for the both of us. 

Very weird about the linda email. And i tried that number multiple times with no answer. It was busy around noon today, then just rang and rang.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

